# Shoes this year



## mocha_queen (May 18, 2010)

Since shoes are my absolute fav thing in the world, here's a thread about what shoes you have purchased this year.

I intended to buy these last fall, but I ended up with them in February, so only wore them once. They are sooo sexy though! I have wanted nice thigh-highs forever.






I bought these from Journeys, they were an impulsive buy and huuuge mistake as they faded and looked ugly 3 weeks after.










I <3 Steve Madden!





These are my latest purchase and I absolutely love them!





And I have my eye on these now:





So what are some shoes you have purchased this year?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2010)

Those platform scarf shoes are super cute!  So far this year I've bought a pair of cheetah-print flats from Target and a pair of DVF black suede booties, which are the most expensive pair of shoes I've ever purchased.

I'm on the lookout for a pair of fuschia-y pink (bright pink!) leather platform peep-toe pumps, preferably croc embossed.


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 18, 2010)

I went on a boot shopping spree earlier this year! I bought like 14 pairs of mostly black heel boots. I got white RSVP heels, and black stacked heel Nine West heels.


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

i have only bought one new pair of shoes this year so far! some flat pumps in grey leopard print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh i tell a lie! i actually bought some rather ugly flip flops from croc purely for my holiday because they don't cut your feet when walking miles!

when i get paid i am wanting some new trainers, some teal coloured wedges and possibly some more flip flops


----------



## mocha_queen (May 20, 2010)

Those are cute ashlee!
I wish I was back in my country with my mom....she bought me new shoes on a monthly basis, lol


----------



## COBI (May 20, 2010)

I've bought at least 9 pairs of shoes this year, but not motivated to pull them out of their "spots" and take pictures to upload.


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 20, 2010)

I bought 4 more today! Here is one of them.


----------



## elb154 (Jun 19, 2010)

Love this thread...hope to see more!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 19, 2010)

I got these recently..Eeek sorry the pics are HUGE


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 20, 2010)

mellissa, where did you get those/what brand/how much?! I especially love the first pair


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 21, 2010)

Both are from Bakers. The silver ones are $79.95 and the pink ones are $69.95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_mellissa, where did you get those/what brand/how much?! I especially love the first pair_


----------



## *JJ* (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm a shoe fanatic too, although handbags are my biggest love.
i just bought the most amazing simple black pumps, they are so comfy thanks to the platform:


----------



## Junkie (Jun 28, 2010)

Couldn't find a stock photo...so I took one haha. They're from Le Chateau.






And these are from Spring (Aldo's lower priced demographic shoe market)






They're pretty darn similar, but I loved them both!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2010)

I buy too many shoes to keep count, lol! I know I bought two pairs of boots in the winter, one skinny black one with side lace and a pair of simple brown wedged.

Then I bought two pairs of flats. One is square toed and black and one has a bit of a kitten heel going on and is brownish.

Then this summer I went a little crazy, so far I've bought a pair of navy heels and a pair of ornate thong sandals from Nine West and two pairs of espadrilles (a yellow one and a zebra print one) from Charlotte Russe.

I'm still wanting a pair of fuchsia heels and nude peep-toes.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I buy too many shoes to keep count, lol! I know I bought two pairs of boots in the winter, one skinny black one with side lace and a pair of simple brown wedged.

Then I bought two pairs of flats. One is square toed and black and one has a bit of a kitten heel going on and is brownish.

Then this summer I went a little crazy, so far I've bought a pair of navy heels and a pair of ornate thong sandals from Nine West and two pairs of espadrilles (a yellow one and a zebra print one) from Charlotte Russe.

I'm still wanting a pair of fuchsia heels and nude peep-toes._

 

Everything you described just completely titillated my shopping senses! shoesoulmate!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Everything you described just completely titillated my shopping senses! shoesoulmate!_

 
to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe


----------

